# River choice, wow three are IN....



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice to have a choice of which river you can fish. Conneaut gave jbchrome and I a lot of action today. I'll hit the Rocky at first light since it's so dam close to me. It's just starting to come in. By mid afternoon Friday it should fish well.


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

Sounds good I'll be at the rocky in the morning too


----------



## Kevin Rucker (Jan 27, 2016)

Well that makes 3 of us that will be at the Rock tomorrow. I'm pretty sure that's capacity. Someone tell them to close off the access roads. Rocky is officially closed.


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Speaking of road closures the metro park sure has sectioned off huge sections of the valley road way this year. Seems like every week a section is closed. Road work and or tree trimming.


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

I want a t-shirt that says 'I servied the Rocky River spring run' unreal how some poor sportsman will crowd you out. I mean the first several pools were like combat fishing. 
It's like you have to some how hide your hook ups or your small area will be elbow to elbow. jbchrome and I stood our ground and pulled our share before bailing out. Can't wait for mid week fishing.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Going to the rock in spring on a weekend is going to the mall during Christmas, I wouldn't advise it


----------



## Kevin Rucker (Jan 27, 2016)

I was fishing the hole just south of you and could only shake my head seeing guys lined up on both sides of the run. First experience with the Rocky on a spring weekend and I definitely can't wait for my next Wednesday off.


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

jjshbetz11 said:


> Going to the rock in spring on a weekend is going to the mall during Christmas, I wouldn't advise it





Kevin Rucker said:


> I was fishing the hole just south of you and could only shake my head seeing guys lined up on both sides of the run. First experience with the Rocky on a spring weekend and I definitely can't wait for my next Wednesday off.


The guys against the cliff walk right through the run to get there and guys who were there an hour before them couldn't believe what just happened to them. Then they hole jumped jbchrome and Ilater on under the pipes. UNREAL


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Used to fish the Rocky years ago. Don't fish it anymore.


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

Some asian guy with a giant spey rod walked right out into the water, over beds on a drift that a dozen guys can fish from shore without too much issue on Sat. Some people just dont give a poop.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Unless you have some kind of physical handicap and need somewhere with easy access, why would you fish that hole and then complain about crowding. Dude, that's the most fished hole I know of on the several steelhead alley rivers I fish!! Get out and hike to find unpressurized water


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

It's spring and therefore more people , I think everyone expects that , but low holing and walkin right on top of someone who's been standing there for who knows how long is rude , a little common sense goes a long way on the river , this goes for all the popular holes and the ones way off the beaten path , if someone asks me to fish right next to me 9 times out of 10 I will say absolutely . We are all out there to have a good time and to catch fish , but there's a right way to do it


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

I guess all I'm saying is from my experiences the most inconsiderate people I've found at the most easily accessible spots. Just my experiences. I'll just go elsewhere


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

MKslammin said:


> It's spring and therefore more people , I think everyone expects that , but low holing and walkin right on top of someone who's been standing there for who knows how long is rude , a little common sense goes a long way on the river , this goes for all the popular holes and the ones way off the beaten path , if someone asks me to fish right next to me 9 times out of 10 I will say absolutely . We are all out there to have a good time and to catch fish , but there's a right way to do it


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

MKslammin said:


> It's spring and therefore more people , I think everyone expects that , but low holing and walkin right on top of someone who's been standing there for who knows how long is rude , a little common sense goes a long way on the river , this goes for all the popular holes and the ones way off the beaten path , if someone asks me to fish right next to me 9 times out of 10 I will say absolutely . We are all out there to have a good time and to catch fish , but there's a right way to do it


Right on !


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Took the wife out Sunday. She kept low holing me and blocking my casts and drifts.
I taught here well.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Get yourself one of those Instant Fisherman rods, load it with 20 pound braid, tie on a nice size sinker and keep it handy.
When somebody drifts in front of you or low holes you, pull it out and commence to casting to tangle their line.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

No, that would make the wife angry, lol.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Had a guy low holing us on Saturday on the Chagrin. Worst part was he had his two teenage kids with him telling them to do it as well. He even casted up above us and then let it drift down 50 feet below him. I have seen his videos on YouTube. He goes by Cheesebreaking or something like that. I hope he reads this.


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

I used to fish that hole 30 years ago and never had more than 1 other guy fishing it at the same time on any day of the week. I stopped even going there about 10 years ago. the river is long and full of fish no need to gang up them.


----------



## Chinook (Apr 10, 2009)

KTkiff said:


> Had a guy low holing us on Saturday on the Chagrin. Worst part was he had his two teenage kids with him telling them to do it as well. He even casted up above us and then let it drift down 50 feet below him. I have seen his videos on YouTube. He goes by Cheesebreaking or something like that. I hope he reads this.


Well he'll get to read it along with anyone else who looks at his most recent video. I threw your post in the comment section, karma can be a bitch.


----------



## h0plyn (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm new steelheader this season and I fish the Rocky all the time. What's low holing? Don't want to be that guy!

I've met a lot of disrespectful and unkind fisherman on the rock this season. Kind of a bummer for a new comer just trying to teach them self.


----------

